# Gross Dam meeting tonight, Nederland



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I believe the town hall meeting up in Nederland is tonight at 7PM.


Let's see some boater turn out.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Yes, boaters, fishermen, enviros anything to stop the Front Range wasteful water hogs.


----------

